# Millard County Sheriff Priority



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Good people of Millard County can be proud of their elected sheriff.



> Millard County Sheriff Robert Dekker read the letter that said the group of 28 of 29 county sheriffs - in defense of the Second Amendment - were "prepared to trade our lives for the preservation of its traditional interpretation."





> Fox, 37, was killed. Fox had the distinction of being Millard County's first female patrol officer. "That career started late and ended early," he said of the deputy's time in law enforcement, as she was shot "by two bullets from an *AK-47* rifle while on a traffic stop."


One of his own is killed with an assault weapon and he says "prepared to trade our lives for the preservation of its traditional interpretation".

I wonder if Matt Dillon would "get it" if 27 police where killed instead of 27 kids and teachers. Obviously he is still more concerned about worship of the second amendment than promoting safety of people he is responsible for.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Just keep thumping your chest about how evil other gun owners are, for wanting firearms you don't like.... :roll:

That quote is MORE likely to read:


> Fox, 37, was killed. Fox had the distinction of being Millard County's first female patrol officer. "That career started late and ended early," he said of the deputy's time in law enforcement, as she was struck "by drunk driver in an SUV, while on a traffic stop."


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Squigie said:


> Just keep thumping your chest about how evil other gun owners are, for wanting firearms you don't like.... :roll:
> 
> That quote is MORE likely to read:
> 
> ...


But it wasn't. It was someone with an assault weapon. Deal with the reality.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Hey buddy, why don't you go be a troll somewhere else please. The murdering son of a bleep could have killed that officer with apparently any weapon capable of shooting two rounds. Please do us a favor, turn in all of your firearms (if you have any) capable of firing two rounds and stop hangin around on huntin websites. There are plenty of fru fru lib sites that you can hang out on and talk about your feelings and how inadament objects are evil. Leave this one alone.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

And had he used a hunting rifle instead; or just beat her to death, it wouldn't have been so bad?
It's a fools argument that the tool is to blame for the deed.

Airborne,
I disagree, let him put forth the point; I don't expect his mind to be changed but at least one can have the chance to show there is no logic in that argument; only fear.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If this post is going to be nothing but argumentative chest-thumping it's going to be short lived.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Kill it goob!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think Dukes Daddy parents should of fed the milk to the hogs instead of him.... least they could of ate the hog.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Which is more deadly?
2 LR which has appx 105 ft/lbs at the muzzle
223 which has appx 1,660 ft/lbs at the muzzle
7.62x39 which has appx 2000 ft/lbs at the muzzle
243 which has appx 2000 ft/lbs at the muzzle
308 which has appx 2650 ft/lbs at the muzzle
30.06 which has appx 2900 ft/lbs at the muzzle
Which of these cartridges should be banned because of how lethal it is?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Which is more deadly?
> 2 LR which has appx 105 ft/lbs at the muzzle
> 223 which has appx 1,660 ft/lbs at the muzzle
> 7.62x39 which has appx 2000 ft/lbs at the muzzle
> ...


None of 'em !!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Please don't dishonor Deputy Fox's sacrifice by using it to promote your political agenda. She was killed in the line of duty by a drug user who was also in our country illegally. Both of which would disqualify him from legally possessing any firearm. The instrument used in the murder of this officer is irrelevant. She was killed by the person that operated it, not the machine. The weapon did not act, the person did. Place the blame where it lies, with the person, not the inanimate object.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It should also be noted that all the above cartridges can be had in a semi-automatic with detachable magazines. 

I still like the scenario that Dukes_daddy likes his side by side shotgun which was the assault weapon back in 1776 and a lot of years afterwards. Perhaps we should ban that also......NOT


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just when you think people can't get any lower. DD, you make me sick. First it was the kids, now dead cops? You have no class.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> Just when you think people can't get any lower. DD, you make me sick. First it was the kids, now dead cops? You have no class.


+1000. Dukes Daddy take a hike :!:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not his fault that he writes these asinine comments. He has an assault computer that controls his words. That should be the next item banned. Assault computers. they scare me.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I say all trolls should be perma banned!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What is an assault rifle? Are there assault knives, assault hammers, assault automobiles?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I have an assault rifle. It was built exclusively for war. It has a detachable mag, and came with a boyonet. I own a .303 brittish. Yup an ACTUALL assault rifle made exclusively for war(has killed more deer than any other gun I own), I guess it will be on the banned list, NO, WAIT, its not, wonder why, thought weapons of war, assault rifles needed to be banned?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

An assault weapon is defined as any weapon that our government wants to ban.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Here for your consideration:

*Seditious conspiracy *(18 U.S.C. § 2384) is a crime under United States law. It is stated as follows:
"	If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined or imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both.

To me this appears to be plain and simple sedition.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't it great that our government can make it an offense to get together with other patriots to stand up for the rights that the government would like to take from us.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> Isn't it great that our government can make it an offense to get together with other patriots to stand up for the rights that the government would like to take from us.


 :O||:

Exactly !!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Weren't the Founding Fathers guilty of sedition?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

D D, your logic is flawed. I work in Law Enforcement and recollect swearing to support, uphold, and defend the constitution of the US and Utah, using everything necessary up to and including my life, as did Deputy Fox. She was killed by a felon, an aggravated reentry illegal immigrant who could not legally purchase, possess, or transfer the weapon he had that killed her. Is that not exactly what the assault weapons ban does, makes it illegal to purchas, possess, or transfer such weapons, yet he still did it. Do you honestly believe that an assault weapons ban would have changed that scenario? If you do you are up in the night. By definition criminals do not follow the law. For you to use her as an example is foolish and illogical as it proves the exact opposite point of the one you are trying to prove.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have vowed to refrain from having pointless arguments with anti-gun, anti-freedom folks whose only puropose is to rabble rouse on an online forum. Instead, I am spending my energy talking to the undecided and uninformed folks who could go either way. People like Dukes Daddy and Paddler have already made their minds up. Don't waste time explaining simple truth to them when you could be talking someone else into joining our side and defeating folks that want to limit freedom sending them a reminder that the fabric of this nation is still intact and that we could care less for their anti-patriotic nonsense. From now on, I will only interact with those with whom I can have a meaningful conversation.--------SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea Springville, I decided the same thing a long time ago. Been taking to myself ever since.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> It should also be noted that all the above cartridges can be had in a semi-automatic with detachable magazines.
> 
> I still like the scenario that Dukes_daddy likes his side by side shotgun which was the assault weapon back in 1776 and a lot of years afterwards. Perhaps we should ban that also......NOT


That was the point I was trying to make. All of those calibers come in bolt action and semi auto. Semi or Bolt the bullet still comes out of the barrel at the same speed with the same amount of energy. His argument is invalid.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Amazing the canned responses.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Amazing the canned responses.


Good job guys. You've almost reduced him to silence. :O||:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Dukes_Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing the canned responses.
> ...


Stunned by the stupidity.

I imagine South Carolina circa 1860.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Funny i thought the same thing... But im glad you brought it up. One by you being stunned by your own stupidity. And two by thinking of a time and a place when you werent around or even a thought. Your Pops should of let you run down his leg. That would be Utah Circa 2013


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

DD just doesn't believe that we "peasants" should be able to enjoy our lives like him and his wealthy friends, especially while he's recovering from a failed business and upside-down in his new house by more than $100k (which, I'm sure, he also blames on the lowly peasants that 'killed' the economy).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You gotta be kiddin me.

locked


----------

